# Spanish Wealth Tax



## redleather (Sep 29, 2008)

Firstly Hi to everyone from a complete newbie to the forum.

Can anyone ratify that the Spanish Wealth Tax has gone through it's final adjudication process in Spain and is now concrete in law as it were?
Also is there an *online* way PAY this tax??

Great Forum Mods


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you referring to "El impuesto sobre Patrimonio"? 

If so as of 1-1-2008 it's no longer applicable.

Payments NORMALLY have to be effectuated VIA a SPANISH bank.


----------



## redleather (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Chris,

Thanks for the reply.
Yes it is the Patrimonio.
I live partly in Mallorca and have paid the last two wealth taxes whilst over there up to August 2007. I believe I have one payment left for the remainder??

Someone indicated that instead of going to the Hacienda in Palma you could now effect this online.

As far as I know the new law has not yet received final stamp of approval from Madrid.

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

redleather said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> Yes it is the Patrimonio.
> ...


I believe it is the present governments avowed intention to remove this tax and it is almost taken as read that it will not be a tax next year

In Valencia it is already gone


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

redleather said:


> As far as I know the new law has not yet received final stamp of approval from Madrid.


I have my TAX done by a professional (she's family) every year - and she's been telling me since Nov last year we wont be paying for the fiscal year 2008. 

It's been announced in teh press as a done deal "aprobado" by the Government this year (April 8th) along with the €400 rebate - If they went back - it'd be a MAJOR nail in the coffin for re-election. 

The fact that the treasury has not actually put the stamp on it is more due to the fact that they only do this at the end of the fiscal year for the COMPLETE set of papers that then become law. 

I always pay mine as a lump sum. And via my bank - I don't go to hacienda either.


----------



## violet (Mar 22, 2009)

*Wealth tax in Spain*



chris(madrid) said:


> Are you referring to "El impuesto sobre Patrimonio"?
> 
> If so as of 1-1-2008 it's no longer applicable.
> 
> Payments NORMALLY have to be effectuated VIA a SPANISH bank.


see message below


----------



## violet (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone know how we could get a rebate for a payment we made for Wealth Tax in Dec 2008 - maybe we should not have made it? We have not heard from the tax people, am I naive in thinking they will send it back to us as they abolished the tax earlier in the year?


----------



## violet (Mar 22, 2009)

We actually made a payment for Wealth Tax in December 2008 - should we have done this? If it has been abolished does anyone know how we can get a rebate on this payment, we made it direct , through the bank, without a lawyer/abogado.
any advice?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

violet said:


> We actually made a payment for Wealth Tax in December 2008 - should we have done this? If it has been abolished does anyone know how we can get a rebate on this payment, we made it direct , through the bank, without a lawyer/abogado.
> any advice?


No its abolished from now on. You still have to pay for the last tax year


----------

